# Screen Enclosures?



## Rhysandfish (Dec 3, 2017)

So I'm researching a possible future baby tegu and I'm wondering if screen cages work well indoors? With a humidifier nearby it seems pretty good. Any opinions? It would be for a growout until I can get it's final enclosure made.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> So I'm researching a possible future baby tegu and I'm wondering if screen cages work well indoors? With a humidifier nearby it seems pretty good. Any opinions? It would be for a growout until I can get it's final enclosure made.


Depends on where you live. A northeastern US home can be amazingly dry. Maybe a portion of it saranwrapped?


----------



## Rhysandfish (Dec 3, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Depends on where you live. A northeastern US home can be amazingly dry. Maybe a portion of it saranwrapped?


Great idea. I'm in texas so humidity is generally pretty high. I've decided on an Animal Plastics cage though.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Dec 4, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Great idea. I'm in texas so humidity is generally pretty high. I've decided on an Animal Plastics cage though.


Thats good planning. They are amazingly strong. I've seen mine tear his way through hardware cloth.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2017)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Thats good planning. They are amazingly strong. I've seen mine tear his way through hardware cloth.


Yup, and they've got all day to do it.


----------

